# uhh...



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

So, today was a day of breaking the machine. Destroy the status quo that I create or perpetuate. For the first time in months I came out and told others what I saw/felt and how it fucked with my ideals and perceptions of who I am or how the world works. I alienated my parents, I think I gave the wrong impression to an ex and confused the hell out of my best friend. 

All in all I feel liberated, drained yet manic. My mind keeps racing from thought to thought, my heel could drive a railroad spike in record time and I'm conflicted, torn between running through the snow or finding an ideal spot on the floor to collapse. 

Did you do the right thing? Were you selfish? Can others be honest? Were you honest? Are you really a pitbull with jaw latched? Will you be able to stand by your words tomorrow? Will it all be for naught? 

"this is not a phase, this won't be outgrown
we've got things to say, i am not alone
you call me a freak, you tell me i am weird
i am not the one who's life is filled with fear
i will face the world and i will take your shit
but all you do is hide and i'm fucking sick of it
I think i've had enough of everything you do
think i've had enough, i've had enough of you
who the fuck are you to tell me who i am?
you don't believe in anything, at least i take a stand.
you think i should grow up but i think i already have,
i'll succeed on my own terms, i'll take what i can grab.
i don't think it's fair to judge me without a cause, if life is won by how you play then you've already lost.
you know it doesn't matter if you think i'm wrong or right
so quit your god damn bitching and get a fucking life. "
Link-80 - Enough


----------

